# Polyvalent composers?



## Markus S (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi all,

Being myself more of an orchestral composer, I'm sitting on a new project of mine and have difficulties with the modern electronica kind of style. I was wondering how you guys operate when asked to work (far) outside your comfort zone. What I usually do, is to give the work to other composer from which I am convinced that they will do a better job than myself. 

Are you proceeding in the same way, or are you learning the new style with each new project? Or are most of you anyway comfortable with most of the musical styles?

Thank you for your answers!

Markus.


----------



## nikolas (Dec 23, 2008)

I usually try to take the joy of trying new things (plus an opportunity to enrich my gear possibly). The gigs I'm doing do not have enough budget to permit hiring another composer, but it certainly sounds like a decent idea, indeed, and a very honest one as well!

I do strive to be rather diverse, but as someone in here told me "Diversity is overated", and this could be true indeed.

Still I'm having fun, when I have to compose different styles to what I usually do!


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 23, 2008)

I let it be a challenge to me and immerse myself in the style.

It's fun, intellectually stimulating, sometimes frustrating, etc.

Which is all good, whether or not ultimately you end up hiring someone to help you or not.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 23, 2008)

Stylistic challenges can help you grow as a composer-for-hire. I LOVE new challenges. OTOH, I feel it's not so good if you're trying to find your own voice as a composer of concert music. Then, IMHO, it's best to stay focused on developing your strengths.


----------



## lux (Dec 23, 2008)

It depends on your listening experiences. I think if you love listening different stuff you'll probably have good luck nailing them. 

you need to have fun and feel the impulse to approach different genres to be a good polyvalent musician imho. If you miss that fun part you'll do a good job bt probably you'll not get the right feeling.

Having your foot in different shoes doesnt need to be pursued at every cost. I've heard great musicians that have a very limited field of action.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Dec 23, 2008)

lux @ Wed Dec 24 said:


> It depends on your listening experiences. I think if you love listening different stuff you'll probably have good luck nailing them.



+1


----------



## rgames (Dec 23, 2008)

Depends on the gig:

Unless you're very well established, the advantage gained in personal growth may be outweighed by the risk of doing a bad job and being remembered for it.

rgames


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Dec 23, 2008)

As long as your ears /analytical skills are sharp, you should be able to swing it.

Assuming of course that you have developped skills in terms of engineering/producing, so that you can emulate a given "sound" as well....

You can do it Markus, just jump in !
(and maybe get a few new toys to help out)


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Dec 23, 2008)

Patrick de Caumette @ Wed Dec 24 said:


> As long as your ears /analytical skills are sharp, you should be able to swing it.
> 
> Assuming of course that you have developped skills in terms of engineering/producing, so that you can emulate a given "sound" as well....
> 
> ...



Absolutely right Patrick.

I do loads of adverts and have no idea what type of music I'll be trying to emulate next: in the last 3 weeks I've done a 70s Italian-esque love story thing; a hefty rock thing for a car ad; a string quartet thing for chocolates; and a chilled minimalist piano thing.

As Patrick said you need to analyse and understand the structure, form and soundworld of the music and how to recreate it. Also it helps having a very wide range of VIs, sounds, loops etc.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Dec 23, 2008)

Rousseau @ Tue Dec 23 said:


> Patrick de Caumette @ Wed Dec 24 said:
> 
> 
> > As long as your ears /analytical skills are sharp, you should be able to swing it.
> ...



Four jobs in three weeks!
You're doing pretty well considering the economy :wink: 

Actually, for a change, I wonder if being an independent composer may not be better than being a banker, a real estate agent, a stock market broker....etc =o


----------



## lux (Dec 24, 2008)

May I introduce into the conversation here the importance of collaboration between musicians?

I believe one of the dark sides of the recent digital revolution is that too many composers do everything themselves. Despite the fact that you own all the tools, that you read all the tips and whatever, you will never achieve what i consider a nice result if you havent that specific musical talent. There are so many genres that i would most likely try to share/collaborate because i'm convinced that i wouldnt reach a satisfying result, even with the most loosened judgement approach.

I think there was nice times when you read those works done with more than two hands. Specializing still means in my book having the most talented people on different genres/moods/musical cultures.

Collaboration is something that i believe we digital musicians should start seriously reconsidering.

Luca


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Dec 24, 2008)

lux @ Wed Dec 24 said:


> May I introduce into the conversation here the importance of collaboration between musicians?
> 
> I believe one of the dark sides of the recent digital revolution is that too many composers do everything themselves. Despite the fact that you own all the tools, that you read all the tips and whatever, you will never achieve what i consider a nice result if you havent that specific musical talent. There are so many genres that i would most likely try to share/collaborate because i'm convinced that i wouldnt reach a satisfying result, even with the most loosened judgement approach.
> 
> ...



Luca, 

That's such an important point and one we all too easily forget. 

Cheers


----------



## Markus S (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi Ned,

Thanks a lot for the help! I will see that I'll get progressively into electronic music, maybe I should invest one day a week in "research", 
trying to imitate some electronic compositions and getting myself frustrated!  Getting started is always hardest..

Hi Luca,

That's a very interesting point. I believe that a project will benefit very much from networking and teamwork. Even if one composer could do the job by himself, interacting with others brings fresh ideas in a project as well as new energy. As far as I am concerned I have very positive experiences with this.

On the other hand the situation is not always there where you can pass along work, be it for economic reasons, or because the network is simply not there, so being as versatile as possible is a great plus these days I'd say. I'd be curious to hear what others think about this matter.

Best,

Markus.


----------



## midphase (Dec 27, 2008)

Amen!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 27, 2008)

Did someone say Amen?[wave] http://banach.lse.ac.uk/DRUMS/amen.wav[/wave]


----------



## Markus S (Dec 29, 2008)

dkristian @ Fri Dec 26 said:


> Orchestral, Pop, Funk, Rock or anything requiring presets is far outside my comfort zone, but I have had to improvise and adapt on many occasions. While some projects had deadlines which were too tight to hire session players or collaborate with other composers, I have come to realise (also thanks to some advice from you guys) that it is the best way to get things done.
> 
> That way, you can, or you can at least try to focus on what you're most qualified to do.
> 
> ...



That's interesting! The question is indeed : Should we focus on what we know best or diversify. I think both can be good for the business..  But it is true, that if I have the choice, I'd rather hand the work to an "expert", to be sure my client will get the best I can offer.

I find it interesting you choose the sound design over music! It's definitely an option, too!

Best of luck,

Markus.


----------



## Markus S (Dec 29, 2008)

Lunatique @ Sat Dec 27 said:


> Modulation is as important to electronic as orchestration is to orchestral music. You must love tweaking synthesizers and mangling audio. Play with the filters, LFO, Sync, effects, chopping up audio, time-stretching, bit-crushing--you name it. It's about a love for sound design as part of the composition.



I do have that disturbance..  Thanks for the post, all this is very true and I'm getting into thinking music differently. I like that a lot, it reminds me of the work of modern composers on sound and the harmonic spectrum in concert music (Ligeti, Stockhausen, etc.). This is one reason I would like to diversify, it is still very much a way to get a richer musical experience!


----------

